# Codes p1400 and p0325 and possible o2 sensor issues



## TraumaCase284 (Mar 26, 2012)

bought the car from a friend while knowing it needed an emissions repair. was researching the o2 senosr theory as per her mechanic's quote... but it doesnt tell me if its upstream or downstream. So i had O'riely's run a diagnostic. they had codes p1400 and p0325. but no o2 sensor... so know i'm torn on which repair to go for before my tabs are due at the end of hte month


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P1400 is usually due to a sticking EGR control solenoid valve or carbon buildup in the pipes/intake manifold relating to the EGR system. P0325 is a knock sensor code. It will usually not set a check engine light and can be set by engine misfire or detonation. The sensor itself, located under the intake manifold, can sometimes go bad as well. It can be replaced without removing the intake manifold, but it is a real PITA!


----------



## TraumaCase284 (Mar 26, 2012)

I figured out the codes and what needs to be fixed with them. but what confuses me is having 2 different reports.... one says knock and o2 another says EGR and knock..... i dont know how to figure out which one is correct. especially since they o2 report from the mechanic doesnt say wich sensor is out. if they even really are?


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

TraumaCase284 said:


> I figured out the codes and what needs to be fixed with them. but what confuses me is having 2 different reports.... one says knock and o2 another says EGR and knock..... i dont know how to figure out which one is correct. especially since they o2 report from the mechanic doesnt say wich sensor is out. if they even really are?


I don't know where the mechanic got the o2 sensor problem from if you only got codes P1400 and P0325. I doubt your o2 sensor is out and I think that mechanic may have made a mistake. Just worry about those two codes (EGR solenoid valve and knock sensor), your o2 sensor should be fine.


----------

